# [CLOSED] Turnips selling for 546 ~



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

As the title states my turnips are selling for 546! 




I’d you could please leave a comment below, I’ll PM you with the dodo code! (please do not message other users or anybody else with the code)

I will be letting people in 3 at a time so there are less disconnection issues. please be patient, I’ll get to you eventually ♡

Kicks is also here!

*NMT and bells are appreciated as this is quite a long process and I would especially appreciate NMT as I’m on the hunt for my dreamies!! *
Nooks is straight ahead and to the left of the museum.
*PLEASE LEAVE VIA THE AIRPORT, NOT USING THE - BUTTON AS THIS CAN CAUSE DISCONNECTION ISSUES. *​


----------



## Dando (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I come please!


----------



## daisyy (Apr 28, 2020)

Ah I’m interested in coming over! Can bring NMT! Ty


----------



## alv4 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey I want to go please


----------



## B4100 (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to visit please


----------



## Capablanca (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi can I visit ill leave a tip


----------



## SourDeez (Apr 28, 2020)

hello, I just have 5 bunches, if possible to come by let me know how much you want pls !


----------



## Sara? (Apr 28, 2020)

HEYAA!! Could I come please ?


----------



## Glockachu (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi may I come? Will tip nmt can bring 5


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

I have PM'd the first 3 so will move onto the next group once they're gone! Please be patient during this time c: 

I would also be grateful if you could leave a positive WiFi rating once you're done ♡ also - I'm happy to accept any amount of NMT, it's really up to yourselves how much you wish to bring! Thanks again ♡


----------



## Seble (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d love to visit!


----------



## Sara? (Apr 28, 2020)

mocha. said:


> I have PM'd the first 3 so will move onto the next group once they're gone! Please be patient during this time c:
> 
> I would also be grateful if you could leave a positive WiFi rating once you're done ♡ also - I'm happy to accept any amount of NMT, it's really up to yourselves how much you wish to bring! Thanks again ♡



Thanks for your patience !


----------



## pacs (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to come sell


----------



## hzl (Apr 28, 2020)

Please could I be added to a group of 3 
will bring nmts 
thank you x


----------



## Mari_AC (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi, may I come visit your island?


----------



## lucyhannahg (Apr 28, 2020)

i would love to come please!! c:


----------



## bobthecat (Apr 28, 2020)

please may I come in the next group? can bring a nmt tip


----------



## aprilofblossom (Apr 28, 2020)

I would love to be added to the queue please! I don’t have NMT atm but I will tip!


----------



## cottoncandy946 (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d love to come too! I will certainly bring nook miles tickets for your troubles.


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi everyone! I have added you to the waiting list - shouldn't be too long of a wait, maybe around 15 minutes? I will PM you with the dodo code once we're ready to go!


----------



## Miu (Apr 28, 2020)

hello!  i'd love to be added to the waiting list if it isn't too much trouble!  ^^  thank you so much for your time!


----------



## xChives (Apr 28, 2020)

Interested!


----------



## lele (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I come I’ll leave a tip


----------



## gominam9 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello! I would like to come too  
Please


----------



## mondogecko9 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey there, once you get a chance I'd like to visit. I can bring 2 nmts


----------



## Frogloaf (Apr 28, 2020)

Love to come


----------



## Fallstar (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to come, I'll bring a NMT


----------



## chips_523 (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I come too? I will tip!


----------



## ekswim93 (Apr 28, 2020)

My wife and I would both like to come (with a total of 4 trips, 3 for me and 1 for her). I’d tip 10 tickets for letting us sell, just let us know when we can come


----------



## serenityyy.e (Apr 28, 2020)

mocha. said:


> As the title states my turnips are selling for 546!
> View attachment 249635
> I’d you could please leave a comment below, I’ll PM you with the dodo code! (please do not message other users or anybody else with the code)
> 
> ...


hii i would love to visit when you're available


----------



## MayorKat54231 (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello I would love to come!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi lovely people!

I will update the waiting list - will be a bit longer now with the influx of people joining! I will PM you with the code when its your turn!


----------



## Star Crossing (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d like to visit!! Will most definitely tip NMT


----------



## Leen (Apr 28, 2020)

Hello! Is this still available? If so, I'd love to join  Happy to tip with NMT


----------



## CodyHawkes (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi! I would love to come as well! Will bring NMT's


----------



## Whohaw (Apr 28, 2020)

Can I be in line too please.


----------



## Campy (Apr 28, 2020)

Edit: Nvm.   Good luck!


----------



## usa-chan (Apr 28, 2020)

hi! i would love to come if possible, and i can tip as well!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi folks!
I will be staying open for another 1hr 30 until I go to make dinner, I will reopen afterwards and will try to get to as many of you as I can!


----------



## NevesTis (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd love to visit.  will bring nook miles ticket.


----------



## Thedillon (Apr 28, 2020)

If you’re still open I would love to visit!


----------



## acnl.nancy (Apr 28, 2020)

i'll like to come


----------



## Altarium (Apr 28, 2020)

Would love to visit if there's still any room left! <3


----------



## celesludenberg (Apr 28, 2020)

I would like to come if you are still letting people stop by!


----------



## misscarol (Apr 28, 2020)

If you still have time and room, I'd love to stop by


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

I will not be accepting anymore visits for the moment - if there are any more comments I will add you to the waiting list once I come back from having dinner! Thank you so much for your patience c:


----------



## Natzeky (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to go if there's still chance! ^^


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to come when you have time 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 28, 2020

I'd like to come when you have time


----------



## audtt (Apr 28, 2020)

if this opens again can i come visit??


----------



## AppleCat (Apr 28, 2020)

When it opens again can I come?  Will definitely tip!


----------



## marshmallowXO (Apr 28, 2020)

When this reopens I'd love to come and sell at your town! It'll be several trips though but I will happily tip you!


----------



## akimaki (Apr 28, 2020)

Whenever you reopen please lmk, I'd love to come over ^^


----------



## mistakenolive (Apr 28, 2020)

I'd like to visit when you reopen, please  tysm!


----------



## Alita89 (Apr 28, 2020)

Let me know if you reopen . Would love to come


----------



## paintedwings (Apr 28, 2020)

I’d also love to come if you reopen  thank you!!


----------



## ImaTrexRawrXD (Apr 28, 2020)

Please add me to the queue. Joseph from Isla Trexa


----------



## MorganCrossing14 (Apr 28, 2020)

If this reopens, I would love to come!


----------



## mocha. (Apr 28, 2020)

Thank you all so much for visiting and being kind enough to leave generous tips - I hope you’ve managed to make a profit from this!
Just to let you all know I have PM’d those who have commented in the thread but I am *closed* now! ♡ 

thank you again


----------

